# help me please



## gssg (Nov 27, 2003)

I have 10500 emails I want send message it? but I did not have program good this method!

I want program emalis use easy


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 27, 2003)

gssg said:
			
		

> I have 10500 emails I want send message it? but I did not have program good this method!
> 
> I want program emalis use easy



Eh?...
An easy-to-use E-mail program?  Try a different language translator for a little more clarity?  We would like to help, but need to understand the request first.


----------



## edX (Nov 27, 2003)

i think he's looking for a good spam sender.


----------



## symphonix (Nov 27, 2003)

Either that or his inbox is REALLY, REALLY full. ;-)


----------



## uoba (Nov 28, 2003)

Trying sending them all to bgates@microsoft.com

Apparently he'll turn them into readable spam messages for all.


----------



## gssg (Nov 28, 2003)

&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1604; &#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1575;&#1580; &#1576;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575;&#1605;&#1580; &#1587;&#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1582;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1593;&#1602;&#1583;


----------



## gssg (Nov 28, 2003)

I am a sorrow that we  he does not speak the English
I want its sending a message to big group of  mails and needed to a program of easy use


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 28, 2003)

Where you from, gssg?
Do you speak farsi or arabic?
I am not good at those farsi letter, so tell me with latin letters (if you speak farsi).
And ksv, where are you??? 
This is what you can do, gssg, if you have a list of all recipients:
seperate their email addresses with "," and use a " " (whitespace) for the next address. Delete every newline. Finally copy and paste the list into the To field. Hope the field can catch 10500 recipients, if not, you should splitt into several groups. You can use Apples Mail for this.


----------



## uoba (Nov 28, 2003)

You could also try comma/tab delimited imports... most office apps will do this (MS Office, Appleworks etc.)


----------



## gssg (Nov 28, 2003)

what the name program


----------



## diablojota (Nov 28, 2003)

We are telling this guy how to send spam.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 28, 2003)

Sending mails to many ppl doesn't mean you are spaming. You don't know if this mail is wanted by those recipients or not. Unwanted would mean spam to me.
Anyway, the question he is asking is actually a good one: how to send the same mail to some ppl from a list?
This is not necessarily spam, but it could be. 
And as far as I know, spaming goes with a random process of generating email addresses and not always from an existing list. But of course, there are examples for both cases.
We believe our members in this forum are nice ppl not using their knowledge for bad intentions. Are we right with this, gssg? 

Ok, you can record a makro on MS word for apple and format the list of mails the way I told you in my previous post. Then simply copy and paste the list into (I even believe any mail prog does it) the recipients field. Finally send it.


----------



## ksv (Nov 28, 2003)

This is Arabic Zammy-Sam, but you can see if you can make any sense of my transliteration. It's probably full of errors 
I've omitted the short vowels (a, i, u) that I'm not sure about.



			
				gssg said:
			
		

> ???? ?? ???? ????? ??? ?????? ????? ?? ?????? ?????????? ??? ????? ?????? ??? ????????? ???? ????



"iriid ana irsl rsáalah aláa mjmuu:ah kabiirah min al-bariid al-aalkathruubi lkn iHtaaj brneemj shl alaastkhdaam wa-ghiyr ma:qd"

I don't get much out of it...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 28, 2003)

Hmmmm, interesting. Feel like those archeologists such as Indiana Jones and Co. 
He says:
"I am a trying to spam your mail accounts that I collected over this site. Quite a list."

I was kidding! Didn't get a thing.


----------



## ksv (Nov 28, 2003)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, interesting. Feel like those archeologists such as Indiana Jones and Co.
> He says:
> "I am a trying to spam your mail accounts that I collected over this site. Quite a list."
> 
> I was kidding! Didn't get a thing.





Thinking really hard, I can read these words:

"ana" - "I"
"kabiirah" - "big"
"barid"- "mail"
"min" - "to" ( I think?)

"kathruubi" could be some conjugation of "kathiirah", which means "many".
I recognise "ghayr" as well.. could be something like "doing".

I left my Arabic book at a friend's place, but I'll have a look at it again tomorrow


----------



## ksv (Nov 28, 2003)

http://www.mac4arabs.com/ &#1580;&#1587;&#1587;&#1580;&#1548; &#1580;&#1585;&#1576;


----------



## fryke (Nov 28, 2003)

Hmm... We shouldn't help spammers. It's not as if there wasn't enough spam yet on the 'net...


----------



## pds (Nov 29, 2003)

The other day I tried to send 125 personalized posts to members of my mailing list who asked for it using Word and Entourage. I got my address shut down by spamcop and it took me the better part of two days to get it back. 

So try word and entourage. with 10000 mails it'll take you six months to get your address back


----------

